# Csv harare protest



## CSV_MAY2019_Harare (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi Guys, I would like to set up a protest for our CSV applications. May we for once as Zimbabweans group together and actually go and protest there? I have been waiting for my CSV since May 2019. I submitted all documents (original) bank statements had over R100K, I studied at UCT. We cannot be passive about this systematic Xenophobia. American applications take 2 weeks. After paying over $300 for applying legally. This surely cannot be right. We are too passive. That is our biggest problem as Zimbabweans and then we just complain about it. So who is with me? We march just 2 days at the embassy I assure you that we will see things moving. But we need to do it together and not just be keyboard warriors. This is unacceptable!!


----------



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

*papermania*



CSV_MAY2019_Harare said:


> Hi Guys, I would like to set up a protest for our CSV applications. May we for once as Zimbabweans group together and actually go and protest there? I have been waiting for my CSV since May 2019. I submitted all documents (original) bank statements had over R100K, I studied at UCT. We cannot be passive about this systematic Xenophobia. American applications take 2 weeks. After paying over $300 for applying legally. This surely cannot be right. We are too passive. That is our biggest problem as Zimbabweans and then we just complain about it. So who is with me? We march just 2 days at the embassy I assure you that we will see things moving. But we need to do it together and not just be keyboard warriors. This is unacceptable!!


Just a piece of advise -

Protest wont help. getting work permit is a privilege and not a right for any foreigner. For any country their citizens comes first. As a foreigner one must follow all legal options to apply particular visas and do followups. Protests would only demonstrate your arrogance. 

Remember they do not owe you anything but if you seeking residence and opportunities in their country, you owe a lot to them. Patience is the only Key.


----------



## Leaflet (May 18, 2019)

I agree with you Papermania,patience is key. Most people who have been granted permits, have had to wait,for a minimum of 4 months for their outcome. There is nothing wrong with following up ,but one needs to be careful on approach. Remember you need to motivate and give reasons why you should be granted a permit and nor demand.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

CSV_MAY2019_Harare said:


> Hi Guys, I would like to set up a protest for our CSV applications. May we for once as Zimbabweans group together and actually go and protest there? I have been waiting for my CSV since May 2019. I submitted all documents (original) bank statements had over R100K, I studied at UCT. We cannot be passive about this systematic Xenophobia. American applications take 2 weeks. After paying over $300 for applying legally. This surely cannot be right. We are too passive. That is our biggest problem as Zimbabweans and then we just complain about it. So who is with me? We march just 2 days at the embassy I assure you that we will see things moving. But we need to do it together and not just be keyboard warriors. This is unacceptable!!


Being granted access into another country is not a right, therefore you cannot protest for it. It's a privilege, not a right. Even when you apply with all your documents, they are not not obligated to grant your visa either. This is a worldwide principle. It's not even xenophobia. The reason visas are granted faster from USA is because there are fewer Americans trying to enter SA than Zimbabweans. There is also a better local system in the USA that allows the SA Consulate to verify American applicants' documents quicker. Risk of fraudulent applications is also significantly lower and all high-risk countries take long. It also can't be xenophobia because in other African countries, the turnaround time is also quicker. Zimbabwe has the longest times because it has the most immigrants in SA and also poses the greatest risk.

My advice is to either learn to be patient or consider another destination for migration.


----------



## CSV_MAY2019_Harare (Aug 22, 2019)

That's sine solid advice guys. So sorry for venting just so frustrated by the situation in Zimbabwe and want to build a better future for my kids. Thanks


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

If you graduated at UCT then you should have gone the graduate waiver route. Applying for a PRP from within SA straight from your study permit. That process is quick. Very quick. You would have been holding your PRP in your hand right now. Waiting for your ID to come out.


----------

